# terminal input for cairo-dock



## sbshaikh (Jun 18, 2012)

My laptop's terminal has the following input. I have reproduce*d* the same with some deleted portion of messages hereunder -

`ubuntu@ubuntu-linux:~/Desktop$ cairo-dock -c -o`

```
(cairo-dock:9969): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1971:11: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.

(cairo-dock:9969): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to parse /usr/share/themes/mac-os-lion-theme-v2/gtk-3.0/settings.ini: Key file
 contains line '/* ' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-opengl.c:cairo_dock_initialize_opengl_backend:209)
  couldn't find an appropriate visual, trying to get one without Stencil buffer
(it may cause some little deterioration in the rendering) ...

 ============================================================================
	Cairo-Dock version : 3.0.2
	Compiled date      : Jun 15 2012 17:21:08
	Built with GTK     : 3.4
	Running with OpenGL: 1
 ============================================================================

warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-Messaging-Menu.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-musicPlayer.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-dustbin.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-tomboy.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-logout.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-dnd2share.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-dialog-rendering.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-rendering.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-Toons.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-Recent-Events.so') was compiled 
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-powermanager.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-quick-browser.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-mail.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-system-monitor.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-showDesktop.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-switcher.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-Clipper.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-systray.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-Folders.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-wifi.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-AlsaMixer.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd_gnome-integration.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-weblets.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
warning :  (/build/buildd/cairo-dock-3.0.0.1/src/gldit/cairo-dock-module-manager.c:cairo_dock_load_module:167)  
  this module ('/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/cairo-dock/libcd-netspeed.so') was compiled with Cairo-Dock v3.0.2, but Cairo-Dock is in v3.0.0
  It will be ignored
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2012)

Please visit the Ubuntu forums for Ubuntu problems.

FreeBSD is NOT a Linux. Thread closed.


----------

